# parnatum or parnatanum



## Trithor (May 19, 2013)

A year ago I purchaced a seedling of 'parnatum' and violascens. The violascens flowered shortly after and I was able to confirm its ID before cutting the bloom to save the plant. It has since made a new growth, and looks like it may continue growing (not the same as flourishing), but at least I can look forward to a bloom on that sometime in the future.
The seedling purchased as 'parnatum' has eventually started growing (ever so slowly) after pouting and sulking for the last year. It has started a spike which is developing very slowly. Does anyone have any idea what it may turn out to be? (A picture post will follow shortly, after the time that it has taken for the spike to develop this far, I estimate it to be about 2-3 weeks from opening)


----------



## dodidoki (May 19, 2013)

Real name is parnatatum, many are only bullenianum hybrid, I have a real , flowered parnatatum, if you send pic I can help to identify.


----------



## reivilos (May 19, 2013)

Parnatanum has thick dark green leaves of about 7cm. You can't mistake it for anything else.


----------



## Trithor (May 19, 2013)

Under my culture I could mistake a fern for a cycad, or anything in between!
It has mottled leaves, that is the best I can do ( and not too many of them either, not a happy plant!)


----------



## Stone (May 19, 2013)

I have a little seedling as well. In the Cootes book, He says it grows in quite an exposed (but shaded) windy habitat if that helps at all.
Here is some info for the Philippine paphs from that book:
http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=27113&highlight=parnatanum


----------



## Trithor (May 20, 2013)

A view of the plant and spike




Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Plant base and leaves




Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Developing flower, showing that it willl have a striped dorsal




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## dodidoki (May 20, 2013)

Trithor said:


> A view of the plant and spike
> 
> 
> 
> ...




YES!!!IT IS!!!!


----------

